# Sick Goat Stall Plans



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am going to make a stall specifically for goats that arent feeling good. It will have a fence that goes out for some grass and they can still see their compadres so maybe that will cut the stress. Besides the basic water, food, mineral/baking soda containers what if anything else do you suggest?

I am also going to put hay down for bedding and will clean all that out after each "patient" and replace with new.

Any and all suggestions will be appreciated. :book:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good idea, depending on the illness the goat may have, a way to sanitize the area as well as the food and water containers would be good.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, If I could I'd make a stall with concrete flooring.. easier to sanitize!! 
Now I have a stall with wood flooring, I still mop it after each sick goat.


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

I saw something like this in a horse stable. They had 2 stalls away from all of the rest that made it so the horses could still see eachother and chat. They concreted the floor and put a drain in the middle. Then put those big rubber matts over that. The rubber matts were removible so they could be taken out and washed and the concrete could be sanitized. Then they put plexiglass sheets over the lower half (wooden section) of the walls. And from what I saw it seemed like a great idea to me =) :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yeah, If I could I'd make a stall with concrete flooring.. easier to sanitize!!


 I agree.... something that is easy to sanitize... is the best method...for a sick bay..... :wink:


----------

